# first grow



## bonga (Feb 25, 2007)

hi this is my first hydro grow, shes now ready for harvest so thought i show off a few pics. Can anyone tell me what strain and breed she is?


----------



## jackband1t (Feb 27, 2007)

holy ****! very nice man, especially for the first time...incredible!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 27, 2007)

i see you lost your viginity  the right way:rofl: :rofl: 
keep it up man good job


----------



## bonga (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank's , im spewn i didn't find this site earlier, could have helped me through my battle with scard'e fly (hope i spelt that right).Used a 600w HPS, grown in cococoir, nutrients used in flower were cocobloom, monstabud and dutchmaster potash+ on alternative days with a touch of fulvic acid in every mix. In grow i just used a standard coco nute and AU60 root tonic.Anywayz enough of my ranting here are some pics of harvest today.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

*Whats up bonga. Sorry man can't tell ya the strain unless ya know where the seed came from but she does look Indica dominant for sure. Man she looks like a big girl at that. How long did ya veg her for? How long was she in flower? Great job on your first hydro grow mang. :aok:  I think this calls for a round of bongs. :bong: *


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 28, 2007)

That sure is a fine lady you had there, and for a virgin grow :clap: 

indica for sure Chronic comes to mind , but thats a guess...


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 28, 2007)

yea god damn


----------



## bonga (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments, she was in grow (18hrs light/6hrs dark) for 2 weeks and in flower (12hrs light/12hrs dark) for 7 weeks 2days. I was told to pull her when the trichs where half cloudy and amber.Cant wait til its dry enough to pull back a nice big bong of it.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello fellow coco coir grower... Now some folks will start believing the benefits of coco.... You can hardly mess it up.. 

Nice plant man


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2007)

bonga said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your comments, she was in grow (18hrs light/6hrs dark) for 2 weeks and in flower (12hrs light/12hrs dark) for 7 weeks 2days. I was told to pull her when the trichs where half cloudy and amber.Cant wait til its dry enough to pull back a nice big bong of it.


*I here ya bonga. Nothing like smoking your own.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing to say ... too busy drooling


----------

